# Grilled Foods May Be Carcinogenic



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

With all of the grilling that is going on now, I felt it important to pass along the latest findings from the Mayo Clinic in Rochester Minn.

According to Jennifer K. Nelson, Director of Clinical Dietetics at Mayo, "Charring meat at very high temperatures -- whether by grilling, frying, or broiling, as opposed to baking or roasting -- produces chemical substances that have been shown to cause cancer in some animal studies. And when meat is browned with intense heat over a direct flame, and fat drips on the fire and coals, it creates smoke containing carcinogens called polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons."

The study goes on to make the following recommendations:

1. Trim excess fat from meat before cooking to minimize flare-ups (not a problem with wild game.)

2. If meat does char or burn, cut away blackened portion.

3. Raise adjustable cooking racks to their highest position above the heat.

4. Brush barbecue sauces and glazes on only during last several minutes of grilling: if they splatter and drip down on flames, the sugar in them can cause flare-ups and smoke.

5. Precook ribs, thick cuts of meat, and whole turkeys indoors before grilling, then sear briefly over high heat outside.



OK! This is an early study. The Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons are what gives grilled (and smoked foods) their wonderful flavor. I will send some questions to Jennifer Nelson at the Mayo Clinic about smoked foods and keep you updated. In the mean time, I'm going to fire up the smoker and cook some meat.

Salmonsmoker


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Interesting Salmonsmoker.

But I think they've determined that LIVING ON PLANET EARTH causes cancer ! It seems like every time you turn around they're finding yet another carcinogen. 
I LOVE smoked and grilled foods. I think I'll live dangerously and enjoy them. Hey, I don't smoke (never have, never will) so I guess I've got a little advantage there.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I've been reading this for many years now, and I am not going to worry about it. The smoke is what gives the food its flavor, and is what I enjoy. I believe the study, but I also believe that just breathing is a health risk. I also believe the studies that mention the health risk of eating red meat. I truly beleive you will live a longer, healthier life by limiting meat, but I love the taste a T-bone sizzled over a grill. I bet you most people have other bad habits that risk their health a lot more than eating the occasional slab of grilled or smoked meat.

I am heading home tonight to grill pork steaks and Brawts. I am going to sit back with my well charred, fatty meat and a Foster's and enjoy.


----------



## Deerqueen (Sep 28, 2002)

Especially smoked meats....

My favorite... 

Guess you gotta die of something...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

I think the people that spend every day worrying about how their food and everything else is harming them will die of the mental stress first.

Life's short, Enjoy It(In Moderation, Of course)

I'm guessing that a fat sirloin and baked potato is better for you than a McD's burger and Fries or a pizza any day.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

But after I get done punishing my self by lifting and running I down a senthetic power drink and grill my lean Deer steak on high, as I sit under high line wires in my back yard in the city and breath exhust fumes. All while drinking a low carb beer    
Heck I'm lucky I made it this far


----------



## Fuzzz (May 7, 2002)

was it a study sponsored by PETA??


----------

